# 95 Corrado VR6 full brake upgrade to 12.3" F's & 10.1" R's



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*95 Corrado VR6 full brake upgrade to 12.3" F's & 11" R's*

I am in the process of putting the brakes in the car and encountered a couple of problems.

The fronts.
I bought the actual brake kits used, so I have DE calipers, TT carriers and brand new 12.3" Zimmerman rotors, when I mounted the parts, I noticed the rotors rubbing very slightly against the hub and dust shield. My questions is do I need a new hub and or Bearing housing? Getting rid of the dust shield is another option but I would rather not do that. Also, the carriers are actually completely interfering with the rotor. Eurospec and Autotech sell spacers with the kits to separate the carriers from the housing/hub, and I almost used thick steel washers(5mm) to separate the carrier as well. However, I am wondering with all the forces generated in the brakes, is it safe to use spacers there? I would rather have the carriers sit flush on the surface of that hub as designed.

The rears.
I bought the eurospec kit to bring the rears to 11" The kit includes a black steel bracket to reposition the carrier on the housing. I also bought a used set of MK4 Aluminum calipers and carriers and custom SS lines for the rear of the corrado. When I mounted the carriers the position was not enough to clear the rotor. Do I need new axle housing?? 

Any help with this would be great! I know others have had this mod work for them so I am hoping you guys can help me! 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Manic_VR (Aug 20, 2002)

For the front rotors I hope you have the MKIV 312mm rotor set. You will need spacers to center the front TT carrier on the rotor, there is no other way to do it effectively. Torque everything to spec and use loctite and you will be fine. The factory hub and bearing carrier are retained. If the front rotor is rubbing on the splash shield, bend the shield or remove it completely. If the rotor is hitting the bearing carrier, file it down a bit. I don't remember exactly what I did when I installed my setup, but I vaguely remember filing the bearing carrier.

For the rear, I believe you need to use your old carriers from the steel calipers. Compare the MKIV carrier versus the original carrier. The offset of the original should be longer if I remember correctly.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

You are the man! Thanks for the help! THAT WAS IT!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Yup
thats it
Done long ago on mine


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

VRT said:


> Yup
> thats it
> Done long ago on mine


just checked your pics! WOW what are you doing to your car RWD??


----------

